# komtel 0190 / inkasso



## chrissi (30 Januar 2003)

komtel aus flensburg hat mir im oktober über die telekom-rechnung einen betrag von 37€ für eine 0190 nummer in rechnung gestellt. die habe ich nicht absichtlich benuzt.
ich hab die rechnung ignoriert und nun ist ein schreiben direkt von einem inkasso-büro gekommen alles ohne mahnung.

kann mir jemand etwas über komtel und ihre praktiken sagen???


----------



## dialerfucker (31 Januar 2003)

@chrissi;

...soweit zu komtel:
http://www.komtel.net/fest/mehr_0190.html
...ansonsten wird sich komtel wohl in den Reigen der Mehrwertdienste einreihen, anscheinend sind sie aber mit dem Inkasso  sehr, sehr schnell!
Mehr Infos bringen übrigens meist mehr Kommentare!


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2003)

Hi df,

die Seite ist richtig informativ, da lernt man doch noch einiges, wie man Umsätze erzielen
kann, (wir wollen doch keine unredlichen Absichten unterstellen   )

Mehrwertdienste, da könnte Eichel noch was lernen! 
Gruß
tf


----------



## dialerfucker (31 Januar 2003)

Hi TF! 

...es können ja noch Wetten abgeschlossen werden, ob Hans nicht doch irgendwie mit von der Partie ist... :lol: 
(Mein Wettinstinkt sagt: Gewonnen!)

Gruß df 8)


----------



## Luckiman (31 Januar 2003)

chrissi schrieb:
			
		

> komtel aus flensburg hat mir im oktober über die telekom-rechnung einen betrag von 37€ für eine 0190 nummer in rechnung gestellt. die habe ich nicht absichtlich benuzt.
> ich hab die rechnung ignoriert und nun ist ein schreiben direkt von einem inkasso-büro gekommen alles ohne mahnung.
> 
> kann mir jemand etwas über komtel und ihre praktiken sagen???




Ich sag nur soviel:
Hallo Leidensgenosse! - Hab hier vor 2 Tagen vom Inkassobüro (Creditreform Flensburg) eine Rechnung über €69,44 bekommen (ebenfalls ohne Mahnung). Die Hauptforderung in der Telefonrechnung v. November lag noch bei €40,25. Um diesen Betrag habe ich selbstverständlich meine Zahlung an die Telekom gekürzt.  Ich frage mich, für welchen Dienst ich hier überhaupt bezahlen soll? - Ich würde niemals einen 0190-0 Dienst bewusst nutzen. Dialer.exe über falsch gekennzeichnete URL erschlichen? - Für mich liegt hier glatter Betrug vor! Den Betreibern dieser Betrug-Nummer muss man das Handwerk legen.
schick Dir noch ne pm.  :bigcry:


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Januar 2003)

*und noch einmal*

@ alle Opfer 

Dialer-Opfer dieses Forums schaut auf diesen Link: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=10155#10155 

und zwar auf Seite 42 unten. Ich möchte die Tipps nicht immer wieder herunterbeten. 

Nur einen Tipp bei der Strafanzeige wiederhole ich, als ceterum censeo: Auch an Geldwäsche denken. Einzelheiten a.a.O. !!!! 


Ich bin Jurist und keine tibetanische Gebetsmühle. 



Der Jurist 

Ceterum censeo, coniunctio faciendam res delendam esse – oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

*kom tel/ inkasso*

Hallo an alle Geschädigten,
auch auf meiner Telerechnung wurden von Kom Tel für 20 und 57 sek. jeweils 39,90 Euro ohne Mwst also 91 Euro! verlangt. Ich hatte ein neues Symbol auf meinem Desktop angeklickt, das sich später als Dialer (x-finder) entpuppte. Ohne auf Kosten aufmerksam zu machen begann ein Download, welches ich sofort abbrach. Leider wußte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichts von Dialern. Installiert hat sich dieser selbst und war äußerst schwierig zu löschen (auf Desktiop, als DFÜ-Verbindung und bei Programme). Ich habe die Rechnung nicht bezahlt, kein Problem mit Telekom, jetzt aber ein Inkassoschreiben von Creditreform Flensburg erhalten mit einer Forderung von 120,-- Euro, vorher hat mir die Kom Tel aber mitgeteilt, die Nummer 0190062000 sei weitervergeben an INA Germany (gegen die wohl schon Verfahren wegen 300,--Euro pro Anklick laufen). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem weiteren Verlauf dieser Dinge? Gehen die vor Gericht? Weiß jemand, von welcher Seite sich der x-finder runterlädt? Habe damals leider panisch alles gelöscht.


----------



## chrissi (31 Januar 2003)

*komtel 0190 / inkasso (creditreform felnsburg)*

hallo und danke an alledie die geantwortet haben.

ja luckiman, die haben uns beide vera... :cry: 

ich hatte auch von creditreform flensburg (inkassobüro) das schreiben bekommen, und die forderung ging auf €72,21 hoch.
ich weis noch nicht wie ich weiter vorgehe. hast du dir eine einzelaufstellung angefordert von komtel? was machst du?

an alle!!!

ich habe mir keine beweise gesichtert (screenshot, festplatte kopie usw..)
als ich gemerkt hatte, daß da ein dialer ist, habe ich sofort den stecker zum telefonanschluss gezogen. danach den ganzen müll vom rechner geschmissen. nun stehe ich mit leeren händen da.
hab ich trozdem eine chance, nicht bezahlen zu müssen?

gruss chrissi


----------



## DieBorg (31 Januar 2003)

macht die Creditreform das mahnwesen oder übernimmt sind das Inkasso als? Letzteres wäre eine neue variante beim Forderungseinzug der Mehrwert Dienstleister.


----------



## chrissi (31 Januar 2003)

*creditreform flensburg*

hallo dieborg,

auf dem wisch hier steht nichts von mahnung und bei der kostenaufstellung wird nach §§280,286 BGB inkassokosten von netto €20,25 gefordert. 
 :x 
chrissi


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

*Kom Tel/ inkasso*

Hallo!
die Creditreform verlangt Zahlung innerhalb von 5 Tagen, ansonsten kommt es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren, "die Kosten zahlen Sie!"
keine Mahnung, was aber wohl nach BGB nicht nötig ist.
ich werde erst mal Ruhe bewahren und versuchen rechtlichen Rat zu holen, leider habe ich keine Rechtsschutzversicherung. 
Aus Prinzip sollte man nicht bezahlen, um diesen Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich einige, denen so etwas schon passiert ist und viele zahlen aus Angst vor Ärger, genau darauf spekulieren diese Firmen aber.


----------



## sam (31 Januar 2003)

*x-finder*

Hallo sim,

auch ich habe den x-finder auf meinem Rechner vorgefunden.
Gebe dir nun meine Infos:

Der Dialer (x-finder) hat sich ebenso wie bei dir von alleine installiert.
Hatte Ihn in der Taskleiste sowie in der Systemsteureung Software.
Konnte den Dialer nur über den Taskmanager stoppen und mußte Ihn anschließend in der Software deinstalieren, das wiederum machte einen Neustart erforderlich.
Die Seiten auf dem ich mir den Dialer sehr wahrscheinlich eingefangen habe: ampland.com Link marksbookmark.net.

Da ich leider mehrere Dialer auf meinem Rechner gefunden habe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob dieser für die Kosten von 310 € verantwortlich war.

Die kompletten 0190 Nummern habe ich von der TK bis heute  nicht erhalten.

Es sind mehrere Nummern und die letzten 3 Stellen ausgext.

Die vermutliche Nummer vom x-finder habe ich hier im Forum über die Suche gefunden.

Eventuell können wir uns zusammenschliesen, habe nämlich einen Topanwalt auf diesem Gebiet.

Hast du auch ein paar Infos für mich?

Gruß
sam


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

*Kom Tel/ inkasso*

hi sam,
bin gerdade ich zeitnot, melde mich aber nachher nochmal. Infos habe ich nicht viel, werde nachher einen Anwalt anrufen und Dir mitteilen, was ich neues weiß. ist die Nummer 0190062000 vom x-finder? wo kann ich das feststellen?
herzlichen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## sam (31 Januar 2003)

Habe hier im Forum die Nummer 0190-829975 für den x-finder gefunden.
Geh mal über Suche und gebe x-finder ein.


Bis später.


----------



## DieBorg (31 Januar 2003)

@chrissi

wen definitv keine Mahnung gekommen ist davon auszugehen da hier das Mahnwesen von der creditreform übernommen wird also noch kein forderungsübergang stattgefunden hat bei dieser form des inkasso (was allgemein hin die Inkassoform mit den niedrigsten kosten für den Provider darstellt) ist damit zurechnen das ein schrifftliches bestreiteten gegen Creditreform reicht um den vorgang an den endgültigen betreiber zu bringen.
Sprich den direkten nutznießer des Dailers.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

*Dailer Komtel- Creditreform*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von Creditreform ein Schreiben datiert 24.1.03 am 30.1.03 
erhalten, daß innerhalb von 5 Tagen 71,xx Euro  zahlen soll. Damit wäre ich schon längst im Verzug. 

Geschichte:
Bei mir hat eine Dailer im Oktober ohne mein Wissen die Verbindung zu einer 0190-0 Nummer der Firma Komtel aufgenommen. Nach Durchsuchen von *.exe Dateien mit Zeitstempel des Verbindungsnachweis der Telekom habe ich den Dailer gefunden. 

Ich habe sowohl bei Komtel als auch Telekom schriftlich Wiederspruch eingelegt und mir vorbehalten strafrechtliche Schritte zu unternehmen.
Die Lastschrift der Telekom habe ich zurückgegeben und die 
Telefonrechnung ohne den 0190-0-Betrag gezahlt.

Weder von Telekom noch von Komtel habe ich bis heute zu diesen Schreiben etwas gehört.

Von Creditreform habe ich eine Rechnung über forlgende Posten bekommen:

42,xx Euro Hauptforderung
05,xx Spesen des Gläubigers
00,50 Zinsen
20,xx Inkassokosten
03,xx Mehrwertsteuer aus 20,xx
------
71,xx Summe

In meinen Augen wird hier in sehr oganisierter Form betrügerisch
abgezockt. 

Da Komtel nur Anbieter von 0190-0 Nummern ist, muß man
doch von Komtel Auskunft erhalten, welcher ihrer Kunden diese Nummer
anbieteten. Schließlich bietet Komtel auch nur Dienste Dritter an.
Mir ist immer noch nicht klar für was ich da eigentlich gezahlt habe.


----------



## DieBorg (31 Januar 2003)

wenn das ganze so unklar ist würde ich gemaß urteil des olgDresden
AZ: 9U2729/00 auskunft verlangen.


Dies stellt keine Recjhtsberatung dar sondern nur meine eigene Meinung


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Januar 2003)

@ sojus.

Auf Seite 1 dieses Forums findest mein Posting: dem Link folgen

Der Jurist


----------



## chrissi (31 Januar 2003)

*komtel creditreform*

hallo sojus101 willkommen im club der geschädigten,

diese creditreform und komtel versuchen es grossflächig. ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele diesen "geringen" betrag einfach bezahlen damit sie kein ärger haben. war auch schon fast dabei.

nachfolgend das ganzen schreiben der creditreform an mich, für alle:

datum der "angeblichen" verbindung zu 0190 am 29.08.02
rechnung über die telekom. re vom 17.10.02

eingang der post 28.01.03
datiert: 24.01.03

ihr saldo ab 17.10.02
rechnung(en) aus telekommunikationsgebüheren der firma komtel ... flensburg.
laut afustellung sind insgesamt 72,21 € zu zahlen.
wir wurden beauftragt, die bereits fälligen forderung einzuziehen.
wir erwarten den eingang des gesamtbetrages innerhalb von 5 tagen.
sofortige zahlung des gesamtbetrages erspart ihnen wieter kosten. ratenzahlung ist nur dann möglich, wenn sofort eine angemessene teilzahlung erfolgt.
wird die gesetzte frist nicht eingehlaten, geht ihr gläubiger gerichtlich gegen sie vor. die kosten zahlen sie!

42,86€ hauptforderung
5,11€ spesen des gläubigers
0,75€ 7,47 % zinsen
20,25€ inkassokosten (§§280, 286 BGB)
3,24€ 16% mwst aus 20,25

72,21 insgesamt zu zahlen

weiterhin ist ein formular zum ausfüllen beigelegt als antwort-fax mit folgendem text:

( ) forderung berechtigt/bereits bezahlt am ... / grund:...

ihr schreiben habe ich erhalten und erkenne die forderung an. mien zahlungsvorschlag lautet:
( ) ich zahle die gesamte forderung am....
( ) ich zahle die forerung in monatilchen raten....
( ) bitte buchen sie per lastschriteinzug .... ab.

datum...        unterschrift...

eine telefonnr ist garnicht angegeben bei creditreform sonder nur ein faxnr.


frage an alle, wo kann ich auf meinem rechner evt. noch spuren eines dialers finden? ich hab den scheiss immer gleich gelöscht (ikons, zugangsnr., verknüpfunge)

gruss und komtel geben wir eins aufs aug. chrissi


----------



## simonegroh (31 Januar 2003)

*Kom Tel/ inkasso*

Hi Sam,
habe jetzt 3 Anwälte befragt, alle sagen nicht bezahlen, gar nichts machen, wenn noch ein Brief kommt, kann ich mich glücklicherweise an den Anwalt wenden. Was ich nicht genau weiß ist, ob man zurückschreiben soll, wie der Jurist hier rät, oder nichts machen soll. Jurist, kannst Du nochmal was dazu sagen?
Sam, ich denke bei Dir wird es schwierig sein, das Geld zurückzubekommen, denn jetzt mußt Du gegen die klagen. Hättest Du nicht bezahlt, müßten die wohl zuerst klagen. Kannst Du Dir rechtlichen Rat holen? Laut meiner Auskunft müßtest Du, wenn Du arglistige Täuschung  beweisen kannst, ganz gute Chancen haben.
Ich hoffe, wir finden noch mehr Geschädigte, die Masse kann doch irgenwann vielleicht mehr ausrichten.
Das Ganze ist wirklich eine Sauerei!!
Gruß sim


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Februar 2003)

sojus101 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe von Creditreform ein Schreiben datiert 24.1.03 am 30.1.03
> erhalten, daß innerhalb von 5 Tagen 71,xx Euro zahlen soll. Damit wäre ich schon längst im Verzug.



verzug entsteht anders: dazu muss wirksam eine frist gesetzt sein und das hat creditreform mit dem schreiben schonmal nicht geschafft...
zwar wird die hauptforderung mit der telefonrechnung fällig und rein technisch besteht auch seitdem verzug, allerdings macht creditreform eine neue rechnung auf und schlägt die verzugszinsen und inkassokosten auf. der umstand, dass creditreform nicht in der lage ist, einen festen termin zu nennen lässt
a) unfähigkeit vermuten oder
b) rechnen die gar nicht mit der zahlung...



			
				sojus101 schrieb:
			
		

> Weder von Telekom noch von Komtel habe ich bis heute zu diesen Schreiben etwas gehört.


da du post vom inkassounternehmen bekommen hast und die dir auch geschrieben haben, für wen die das geld haben wollen, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du von der telekom nichts mehr hören wirst.
komtel wird sich so verhalten, wie die anderen auch: man wird deine schreiben ignorieren und den rest dem inkassounternehmen überlassen.




			
				chrissi schrieb:
			
		

> wird die gesetzte frist nicht eingehlaten, geht ihr gläubiger gerichtlich gegen sie vor. die kosten zahlen sie!


was soll man dazu sagen???
um wirksam eine frist zu setzen, verwendet man ein festes datum...
ein gläubiger ist dann ein gläubiger, wenn der anspruch rechtens ist...
ich vermute mal, dass das antwortfax an eine 01900-nummer zu senden ist...
creditreform reformiert also das inkassowesen...


----------



## sam (1 Februar 2003)

*ohne*

Hi sim,

habe ja noch nicht bezahlt., bzw. den strittigen Betrag abgezogen.
Denke in meinem Fall war wohl auch die TELKom im Spiel.
Dieses Logo kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Kannst Du mir die 0190 Nummer nennen mit welcher sich der x-finder eingewählt hat.
Werde das mal meinem Anwalt zukommen lassen.

Gruß
sam


----------



## DieBorg (1 Februar 2003)

Normales einschüchterungs Mahn schreiben der Creditreform. Einfach ordentlich und rechtswirsam der Forderung wiedersprechen.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Februar 2003)

@ chrissi

Über Deinem Posting habe ich Sojus101 einen Hinweis gegeben, der auch bei Dir gilt.

Gerade bei Deiner Beweislage musst Du zur Polizei. Dort Strafanzeige stellen wegen Betrug gegen unbekannt und wegen Geldwäsche gegen alle die Geld wollen Komtel, Creditreform.
Bei der Polizei, darauf hinweisen, dass beim Landeskriminalamt eine Stelle sein muss, die sich mit diesen Fällen besonders gut auskennt.
Von Hessen und Bayern weiß ich es ganz sicher, bei den anderen kann es nicht anders sein.

Die Strafanzeige verbessert Deine Position beim Zivilrecht. Vom Opfer eines Betrugs kann man keine Forderung eintreiben.

Der Jurist


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Februar 2003)

*Re: Kom Tel/ inkasso*



			
				simonegroh schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht genau weiß ist, ob man zurückschreiben soll, wie der Jurist hier rät, oder nichts machen soll. Jurist, kannst Du nochmal was dazu sagen?
> Gruß sim




Ob man denen Informationen gibt, hängt vor allem von der eigenen Nervenstärke ab.

Allerdings wenn man die Geldeintreiber darauf aufmerksam macht, dass man ihr Handeln für Geldwäsche hält, dann haben die später ein Problem mit der Ausrede.

Ich in meinen Fall - siehe: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207 - 
habe ich jetzt noch eins draufgesetzt.

Habe der nexnet mitgeteilt, dass die Telekom die Aufrechnung mit einer späteren Rechnung akzeptiert hat. Ich habe die nexnet aufgefordert, mir zu bestätigen, dass sie auch keinen Anspruch mehr gegen micht hat.

Da habe ich aber eine böse Mail gekriegt. Na ja die wollen halt doch vorsätzlich Geldwäsche begehen. Die Falle habe ich aufgestellt und -  schnapp - da schlug sie zu.

Der Jurist


----------



## Luckiman (1 Februar 2003)

@chrissie

Die Forderung, welche die Creditreform Flensburg bei mir (vergeblich) versucht einzutreiben, resultiert übrigens v. 05.08.02!!!! - Allein das ist schon ein Witz. Das ist jetzt ziemlich genau ein halbes Jahr her. Die Forderung erschien auf der Telekom-Rechnung v. November, welche ich dann selbstverständlich um den strittigen Betrag gekürzt habe.

Ich habe jetzt in 2 Schreiben jeweils an die KomTel und an die Creditreform der Forderung widersprochen, meine Gründe dargelegt und ausserdem noch dieses Antwortfax mit dem Menue-Punkt "Die Forderung ist nicht berechtigt" zurückgefaxt. Als Grund gab ich an: 0190-0 - Betrug.

Nun harre ich der Dinge, die da kommen....
Aber bezahlen werde ich jedenfalls nicht....

@all
Durchhalten!


----------



## chrissi (1 Februar 2003)

*0190*

@ an alle

noch mal meine fragen:

bleiben auf meinem rechner irgend welche spuren nach dem löschen der offensichtlichen sachen (ikons, verknüpfungen).

ich möcht noch beweise habe um diese gegen die komtel zu verwenden.

gruss chrissi


----------



## simonegroh (1 Februar 2003)

*KomTel/ inkasso*

Hi Sam und Hi Jurist,
herzlichen Dank für die Infos. Ich werde auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten, was jeder tun sollte, um das Ganze publik zu machen. Traf heute eine alte Freundin, bei Ihr waren es 400,--Euro!! im Sept. und danach 100,--Euro ebenfalls von KomTel!!. Den ersten Rechnungssteller hat sie leider nie erfahren, da sie keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hatte und die Telekom keine Angaben über den Rechnungssteller rausrückte!! Die Telekom sagte Ihr sogar, nach etlichen Anrufen, Sie könne die per Lasteinzug bezahlte Recnung nicht mehr zurückholen, da könne man eben nach 6 Tagen nichts mehr machen. Das ist doch unglaublich!! Sie überlegt sich jetzt auch, das Ganze nochmal aufzurollen. Leider hat Sie beruflich viel um die Ohren und wenig Zeit, was diesen Betrügern wieder ein leichtes Spiel bereite. Nach der 0190 Sperre war die Telerech´nung wieder bei 30,--
Sam,
die angewählte Nummer bei mir vom x-finder (ob es da mehrere gibt?): 0190 06200 zu je 39,99 Euro netto pro Klick (1x20 sekunden, 1X57 sek.)
Chrissie,
ob noch Spuren auf dem Rechner sind kriegst Du wahrscheinlich nur durchj entsprechende SuchSoftware raus. Ich bin auch am Suchen für Beweise.
Gruß Sim


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2003)

...hier ein schon etwas "angestaubtes" Beispiel zur komtel:

http://www.trojaner-info.de/news/komtel_warnmail.shtml


----------



## sam (3 Februar 2003)

*Spurensuch*

Hi sim, hi chrissi,

folgende Software runterladen: Spybot - Search & Destroy

Dann gibt es im Forum www.Dialerschutz.de einen Schnelltest.
Forum Dialer & Servicenummern glaube ich.

Über diese Software bekommt ihr eure Beweise.

Ansonsten zu Fuss über die Registry.

Gruß
sam


----------



## simonegroh (3 Februar 2003)

*Kom Tel/ inkasso*

Hi,
habe endlich das Forum wiedergefunden.
Weiß jemand, ob die Einwahl von 20, 57 sekunden für 39,99 Euro Wucher ist. Gibt es da Gesetze?
Gruß Sim


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2003)

Zivilrechtlicher oder strafrechtlicher Wucher?


----------



## technofreak (3 Februar 2003)

siehe: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/rechtslage4.htm


			
				Dialer und Recht schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grenze, die den Vertrag allein wegen des hohen Preises sittenwidrig und nichtig macht, kann bei etwa 6 EURO / Minute angenommen werden. Handelt es sich um einen selbstinstallierenden Dialer ("Ausnutzung der Unerfahrenheit") womöglich noch weit darunter.


Gruß
tf


----------



## simonegroh (4 Februar 2003)

*Kom Tel/ inkasso*

Hi TF,
herzlichen Dank für die Info,
Heiko,
ob straf- o. zivilrechtlich? keine Ahnung.
an alle:
Hat schon jemand einen 2. Brief vom Inkassounternehmen der KomTel o. einen gerichtl. Mahnbescheid erhalten?
Gruß Sim


----------



## Luckiman (6 Februar 2003)

@all:
Also, habe jetzt Post von der KomTel erhalten:
Darin bedauert Sie, dass ich Probleme mit meiner Telefonrechnung habe. Sie stellt aber auch fest, dass sie lediglich die Verbindung zu der 0190-Nr. hergestellt hätte und nicht für die Nr. selbst verantwortlich sei...

Als Anlage des Schreibens war dann gar der Verbindungsnachweis zu finden. Danach war der Dienstleister dieser 0190-0 Nummer eine Firma
INA Germany GmbH
Papenreye 63
22453 Hamburg.
http://www.ina-germany.de
Die Missbrauch-Nr. wird mit 0190-062000 angegeben
UND: Die Verbindung dauerte genau 16 Sekunden!!!!!!

Wie ich auf der homepage von INA feststellten musste, werden diese 0190-Nummern wiederum (sehr lukrativ, wie INA selbst angiebt) weitervermietet. 
Jetzt muss ich wohl meine Betrugsanzeige-Briefe auch an die INA senden....um wieder ein kleiner Schritt weiter in Richtung eigentlicher Drahtzieher zu kommen. - UNFASSBAR.

TELEKOM - KOMTEL - CREDITREFORM - INA-GERMANY - ?????? 
Der lange Weg zum (Haupt)-Betrüger. Der nächste bitte!


P.S.
ich soll also für 16 sec. nunmehr einen Gesamtbetrag v. € 69,44 für einen mir nicht bekannten Dienst bezahlen??? - Ich erlaube mir, das mal auf die Stunde hochzurechnen:
15.574,50 EURO - oder 30.461 DEUTSCHE MARK - um mal klar auszudrücken, was es in der Relation bedeutet!!!!

Lasst uns für Gerechtigkeit kämpfen!

Gruss,
Luckiman


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2003)

*0190062000*

Hy!  
Der Nutzer von 0190062000 ist  laut INA germany Firma liquid inc.
Herr MIKE  MOORE ,USA.Suche mal im Forum unter liquid inc.
 :evil: 
Yvonne.


----------



## simonegroh (10 Februar 2003)

*Kom/Tel*

Hi an alle!
Super, daß der Dialer x-finder wiedergefunden wurde!
Wir sollten alle Anzeige erstatten, jeder Betroffene!
So können wir mehr erreichen. 
Gruß Simone


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2003)

*komtel, ina-germany, mike.moore, tel. 0190062000*

hallo Leute,
habe bereits schon an Yvonne geschreiben, dass man mir im Dezember
für eine angeblich von mir veranlaßte Einwahl für die Dauer von 2 Min. und 21 Sec. 40 Euro plus Steuer in Rechnung gestellt hat. Rechnung wur-
de von mir um diesen Betrag gekürzt. Der Anschluß wurde von Komtel an 
Ina-Germany und von dort an Mike.Moore in USA weitergegeben. Mehrere
Schreiben ergebnislos, alle bedauern !!!! aber schließlich hätte ich ja eine Leistung erhalten !!!! Von mehreren Geschädigten will man wohl nichts wissen. Letzte Anfrage, wer der Rechnungssteller und Ansprechpartner für mich ist, blieb bis jetzt unbeantwortet. Den Dialer habe ich unter Windows gefunden, Uhrzeit exakt die für die verantwortliche Einwahl. Habe einen Bildschirmabdruck mit an INA-Germany versandt. Bezahlen
werde ich nicht. Schreibt ebenfalls an INA und an die Regulierungsbehörde. Nur wenn die Geschädigten sich rühren, rührt sich was!!!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2003)

*komtel, ina , liquid inc. 0190062000*

Hallo ! 8) 
Habe bis jetzt noch keine Nachricht erhalten [email protected] .Ich denke in diesem Falle wird Komtel der Anschrechpartner sein da die laut  eigener Werbung  das Inkasso für die von ihnen weitervermietete Rufnummern übernehmen.Bitte mal auf http://home.t-online.de/home/BradenK/premium-dienste.html schauen ,dort sieht man wie die noch damit Werbung machen . Aber zuständig fühlen die sich natürlich nicht. Wie man sieht geht es hier wie immer nur ums Geld .Sie bedauern zwar usw. aber in Wirklichkeit ist es denen doch egal. Und nun muss man als kleiner Bürger beweisen das man dort nichts bewusst angewählt hat . Die haben mehrere Anwählte ich kann mir keinen leisten .Hier wird Unwissenheit und s…… Gesetzgebung  ausgenutzt um richtig Kohle zu machen . Warum muss ich das beweisen ich habe nicht erlaubt das die einen Dialer auf meinem PC installieren . So leicht wie im  Internet
ist es wohl nirgendwo Ahnungslosen das Geld zu entlocken und bei den Gesetzen ?
Wäre das  ehrlich gemeint warum benutzt der Dialer X-Finder beim Modem Impulswahl (hatte ich noch nie gehört diesen Ton, sonst hätte ich gleich den Stecker gezogen !) 
,anstelle von  Tonwahl .(Analog Verbindung) Mit mehreren Popups in Vollbild, so das man 
die Statusleiste nicht mehr sehen kann, wird der Desktop  bombardiert und dann :sie müssen
mit ja bestätigen damit die Seite  angezeigt werden kann aber der Dialer ist schon längst installiert ohne Vorwarnung aber doppelt hält wohl besser .Dann klicken sie auf weiter 
damit sie die nächste Seite sehen können und ganz ganz  klein steht unten 45€0,95min.
Was man ja auch bestimmt gleich als erstes sieht im Gegensatz zum großen grünen Pfeil:
WEITER ..Und hat man versehentlich auf weiter geklickt ist man seine 45 Euro schon längst
los . Für den Fall das man nicht weiter drückt steht der Dialer ja noch im DFÜ Netzwerk
Autostart usw. damit es hier noch zu einer Einwahl kommen kann .In den AGB s versteckt  im Dialer steht : vor jeder Einwahl werden sie auf den Tarif aufmerksam usw. Wie denn mit 
den kleinen Zahlen die unten stehen ?Was anderes habe ich nicht gesehen .Der Dialer hat ein 
lachendes Symbol weil die sich sich über die Moneten freuen um die man erleichtert wird.
Finde ich echt lustig.
Ich zahle diesen Betrug nicht das ist Fakt !  Vieleicht sollte man noch an die FST schreiben .
yvonne!


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Februar 2003)

@ Yvonne

Wenn Du Dich registrierst, erhälst Du auch Post.

Versprochen!


----------



## Yvonne (18 Februar 2003)

*liquid inc. dialer , sex connector 1.4. ,X-Finder*

Hallo!  
Habe mich gerade registriert .
Kein Problem !
Gruss Yvonne  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2003)

*FST*

Hi,

also mit der FST kannste vergessen. Schau einmal in deren Mitgliederliste und Du wirst sehen dort sind alle Guten u. Schlechten vereint u. machen werden die nichts "Mitglieder zahlen ja" Das geht doch schon mit der Abzocke seit Jahren so und? Soweit ich weiß ist der Boss von INA-Germany auch Vorsitzender des Show Vereins FST.

Gruß vom Webläufer :lol: [/b]


----------



## simonegroh (18 Februar 2003)

Hi an alle!
habe mich auch gleich bei der fst registrieren lassen, bringt aber nix. Bericht im TV> "wir können da nichts machen". 
Yvonne,
kannst Du mir den x-finder zumailen?
Wäre super. 
Gruß Simone


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2003)

*Creditreform*

Habe auch ein Schreiben von Creditreform erhalten und werde nicht zahlen. Interessant ist, dass ein Gesellschafter von Komtel die Stadtwerke Flensburg sind, zu deren Gesellschafter sicherlich - zumindest mittelbar - die Stadt Flenburg gehören dürfte. Ich halte es für erstaunlich, dass Firmen mit öffenltich-rechtlichen Einfluss derartige Geschäfte betreiben. Schade, dass gerade Kommunalwahlen waren, vorher hätte man sicherlich gut die Kanditaten fragen können, ob sie diese Machenschaften billigen.


----------



## manfred2 (10 März 2003)

Dann muss man davon ausgehen, dass mittelbar auch die Stadt Flensburg von der betrügerischen Abzocke der Komtel profitiert.


----------



## Yvonne (5 Juli 2003)

*ermittlungsverfahren gegen liquid inc. mike moore 0190062000*

Hallo!
am 18.3. 03 habe ich strafanzeige bei der polizei gegen diese firma und den besagten herrn wegen betruges erstattet.
und damit unsere örtliche polizei ganz schön damit überfordert.die haben telefoniert wie die weltmeister bis sie wussten was sie machen sollen.
gestern bekam ich antwort von der staatsanwaltschaft .:
das ermittlungsverfahren wurde gemäss § 153 abs. 1 der strafprossesordnung eingestellt.da der tatverdächtige seine firma in den usa betreibt ist er dem zugriff deutscher strafverfolgungsbehörden de facto entzogen.ein anspruch seitens der komtel (ihre darstellung vHallo orrausgesetzt) mangels vertragsabschluss dürfte nicht bestehen.

kann ich mir nun sicher sein das ich nicht mehr zahlen muss?
auf der letzten mahnung wurde mir mit gericht gedroht 5tage frist usw.
bullshit!!!seit dem kam nichts mehr von diesen s.....!

ich kann nur sagen zahlt nicht und zeigt sie an wir müssen diesen wahnsinn stoppen!

mfg. yvonne

_Siehe NUB und Doppelpostings sind überflüssig tf _


----------



## Raimund (5 Juli 2003)

*Mike Moore alias Javier Rodil und weitere*

:evil: 
@yvonne

Ob der mit seiner Flüssigfirma nicht nur die Briefkastenanschrift diverser Capos und Padroni in Deutschland ist? Auch die Godleins mit dem ihrem aggressiven Teenxxx-Dialer gehören wohl mit dazu.

Die gleichen Namen tauchen im unterschiedlichen Kontext hier auf!

Gruss
Raimund


----------

